# Schnellster und günstigster Weg zu 300



## Bl4d3 (17. Oktober 2007)

So mich würde es einmal interessieren ob es irgendwo Guides gibt (oder Tipps von euch) wie man Schleifen am schnellsten von 0 auf 300 bekommt
Gibt es irgendwas spezielles was man beachten muss oder Vorteile wie man Mats spart beim hochskillen??

mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Vanidar (18. Oktober 2007)

Kostengünstig wird es auf keinen Fall sein, da Edelsteine sowie Erze oder Barren im AH sau Teuer sind, warum weiß keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nja, also endweder farm dir deine Mats zusammen oder hab einen Main mit genug Gold ^^


----------



## Mythandor (18. Oktober 2007)

Vanidar schrieb:


> Kostengünstig wird es auf keinen Fall sein, da Edelsteine sowie Erze oder Barren im AH sau Teuer sind, warum weiß keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vermutlich, weils ne große Nachfrage gibt? :-)
Ich war ja erstaunt, dass sogar der Alchi mal Mihtrilerz brauchen kann. Und Edelsteine werden auch durch mehrere Berufe benötigt :-)


----------



## Pomela (18. Oktober 2007)

liest du meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (18. Oktober 2007)

Also en guter Tipp:
Such jeden abend vor dem ausloggen das AH druch sagen wir mal du bist ungefähr skill 250 und weißt für skill 270 oder so brauchst du Großer Opal,Blauer Saphir und Gewaltiger Smaragd...
Dann schau schon 20-30 Skillpunkte bevor du den Edelstein überhaupt brauchst nach den jeweiligen, weil je öfter du guckst desto öfter bekommst du Schnäppchen.
Bei erzen kannst du den Trick auch machen jedoch sind Edelsteine schwerer zu ergattern


----------



## Bl4d3 (19. Oktober 2007)

jo farmen kann ich mir das selber ich meine eifnach eine taktik das ich nciht unnötig irgendwelche mats verschieße

muss ja irgendwie nen perfekten skillweg geben der am günstigsten (nicht GÜNSTIG sondern AM GÜNSTIGSTEN ^^)is

eher steinstatuen bauen oder ringe oder eher (am anfang) bronzefassungen oder mehr ringe oder ka^^


----------



## Ascia (19. Oktober 2007)

Was ich zum Beispiel gemacht habe...
Bsp. Man bekommt mit Skill 250 (weiß ich jetzt net genau) Thoriumgeflecht/Thoriumfassung (oder wie das heißt) da ist es dann mit Skill 250 orange bei dir eingezeichnet also du bekomsmt sicher en Skillpuntk dann hab ich mri en Stack Thorium gekauft und alles zu Thoriumgeflechten/fassungen verarbeiten.
So hab ich 15-20 Skillpunkte bekommen und die Thoriumfassungen braucht man wieder für später natürlcih kannste se auch verkaufen aber ich glabue dass die einen sehr schlechten kurs haben


----------



## Bl4d3 (20. Oktober 2007)

jo das hab ich bei den bronzefassungen auch gemacht

was ist eig mit den steinstatuen lohnt es sich die zu bauen??


----------



## fuchs2004 (20. Oktober 2007)

Die steinstatuen können dich ein bischen heilen aber sind supper zum skillen (wenn so noch orange angezeigt werden) nen anderen zweck haben die net

ich verkauf sie immer beim händler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (20. Oktober 2007)

also zum skillen sind die statuen genauso gut wie die fassungen wenn nciht sogar besser weil du wirst deine steine los...
ich persönlcih würde die nicht beim händler verkaufen weil als schurke mach ich bei zwei mobs klingenwirbel und so ne kleine statue wirkt ungefählr gelich wie en heiltrank nur auf ziet und es ist ne gute unterstützung.kann dich manchmal sogar vor dem tot im PvE retten.
Ich finde die gut...


----------



## Chemalarn (23. Oktober 2007)

finde Juwelenschkeifen voll dumm zum skillen
tjoa aber mit den statuen gehts eig ganz flott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja viel spass^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullk (5. November 2007)

also ich benutze die statuen immer wieder gerne
als MM jaeger bekomm ich durch den tod der steinstatue den buff SCHNELLER TOD der den schaden meines arcan und aimed shot um 20% erhoeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum skillen sind die statuen auch toll
aber naja was will man machen 
ich geb hin und wieder geld fuer die mats aus aber wenn man mal tausend nadeln geht findet man ziemlich viel von Kupfer-Echtsilber alles
das normale nicht gebrauchte silber kann man auch wiederum teuer ins AH stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (6. November 2007)

Die Statuen sind nur da um die Steine zu verwerten die man beim BB bekommt.
Schmiede können Schleifsteine damit herstellen Juwelenschleifen halt die Statuen.
Ich find die schon ganz gut zum skillen und die haben mich schön öfters vor dem Tot gerettet.
Also auf jeden Fall sinvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sternenhieb (17. November 2007)

Hallo,

also so Grundsätzlich skille ich jeden Beruf hoch in dem ich Muster Herstelle welche die wenigsten Rohstoffe benötigen und noch orange sind. Das heißt am Anfag ist das beim Juwelier wohl der Kupferdraht.... also stelle ich soviel her bis das die gelb oder grün wird. dann schaue ich was ich damit machen kann. Also Ringe die noch orange sind. Also auch soviele machen wie nur möglich...... bis grün oder gelb. So mache ich das eigentlich immer und zwischen durch mal was für die eigene Ausrüstung oder für den AH da sich einige Sachen auch gut verkaufen lassen und die mats finaziert werden können.

Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stern

P.S.: Ich hoffe das hilft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ach ja die Figuren stelle ich auch her immer das ich so 5 in der Tasche hab fürs questen.... ^^ hilft doch mal..... ansonsten verkaufe ich die steine im AH da die Herstellung schon grau ist.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (18. November 2007)

350? werd erstmal 300... ab da iss es sehr schnell und sehr billig >_> weil Pro grünen krap stein der 50s kostet 1 skillpunkt bekommst, und naja die 2 rare PvP sockel kanst haalaa kaufen. also wirst keine probleme haben auf 375 zu kommen. wie gesagt die wahre hürde is 300!!!!!


----------



## Ascia (18. November 2007)

Hab jetztt 303 und brauch noch so 4 gewaltiger smaragd für die zwei skillpuntke aber die sind halt echt überteuert die smaragde aber da haste schon recht beim juwelier kommts net auf den skill sonder auf die vorlagen an und 300 muss man schaffen weil es da serh wenig sachen zum billig herstellen gibt


----------



## Michelin (20. Januar 2008)

Ascia schrieb:


> Hab jetztt 303 und brauch noch so 4 gewaltiger smaragd für die zwei skillpuntke aber die sind halt echt überteuert die smaragde aber da haste schon recht beim juwelier kommts net auf den skill sonder auf die vorlagen an und 300 muss man schaffen weil es da serh wenig sachen zum billig herstellen gibt




kleiner tipp: mit skill 300 ab in die ehrenfeste/thrallmar und zum juwelenschleifer händler. da gibts dann die ersten echten "schleifer" rezepte für sockel mit denen man ganz locker auf 350 kommt....


mfg michelin


----------



## devil-may-care (21. Januar 2008)

So weit ich das erinnere, sind die grünen Schleifervorlagen, die man in Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste kaufen kann ab einen Skill von spätestens 340 grün, d.h. nicht mehr wirklich rentabel. Und mit den blauen Schleifervorlagen für Sockelsteine kommt man auch nur bis Schleifen 360. Danach darf man mit Ketten/Ringen oder den bop-Epic-Sockelsteinvorlagen weiter lernen (die aber auch von Anfang an gelb sind).

Ansonsten hilft nur Ruf farmen für Schleifer-Schmuckstücke und Metasockelsteine. Die sind auch noch auf 365 orange.


----------

